# Turtle Conservancy



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 14, 2013)

QUOTE="Cowboy_Ken"]Another P.S.A. from the Cowboy;

Eric Goode-Turtle Conservancy on Charlie Rose Tonight
In NYC area 11 PM 2/14/13, and 2 PM



2/15/13 on Ch. 13.
You can check your local listing on the net
Go to http://www.pbs.org/tv_schedules/
to find the time and channel in your area.


I only show it for Friday afternoon. Today, Thursday, I show **** Chaney.[/QUOTE]


----------

